# Cpc exam - what to expect



## Eddie

I am taking my CPC exam on August 22nd and need some pointers on what to study for and what to expect. Any suggestion will be appreciate.

Many Thanks,

Eddie


----------



## Poodles

My first suggestion is to read each question CAREFULLY!  If something is mentioned, it's probably important.  So make sure you make note of everything given in the question.  

Secondly, you can almost always eliminte 2 of the possible answers right away, so look at the 2 you have left, and what is different about them?  This should give you a good idea of what the right answer is.

Read the section notes at the beginning of each chapter of CPT, this provides good guidance to the information you need to make a decision between codes.

Lastly- figure out what you are most comfortable with that, and start with those questions and then go back to the other sections.  

Good luck!


----------



## ckoganovsky

Study your modifiers and know them well.  Also, bring something to drink and maybe some candy.  51/2 hours is a long time.  Your start to get a little hypoglyemic.  Know your burns coding also.  Good luck, you will do great.


----------



## Lynn Feltner

Buy the three practice exams.  They were worth every cent!  It helps you rate your speed and gives you a great deal of what will be on the exam.  I was so glad I purchased them!


----------



## Eddie

Thank you all for your suggestions. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## lonewolf

10 things you can do:

1. Bring two drinks, and even a small amount of food (if allowed), if you're hungry.

2. Take practice exams before the real thing. it'll give you a good idea how to pace yourself over the 5½ hours - more beneficial than doing simulated questions.

3. Try to eliminate one or two answers right away. Then find Dx or procedure codes in the remaining answers that don't fit the question. That helps a lot, trust me. It's multiple choice, so the correct answer is there! Trust yourself...

4. Don't get flustered if you look at the first few questions and lose it. Close your eyes, take a deep breath, and go to some questions in sections you're good at. Build momentum.

5. Check the clock after 50 questions - if you're under 110 minutes, you're fine. If you're over 110 minutes, you need to pick up the pace.

6. Write as much as possible in your manuals before the exam. If necessary, go to the library for an afternoon (to avoid distractions) and put things in your manuals, like: an audit sheet, insurance information, terminology, fill out your anatomy plates in front of the CPT, summaries from Carol Buck's book (if applicable), and so on...

7. Highlight judiciously. Don't paint your manuals yellow; that will do more harm than good.

8. Try to get up early on exam day and have a breakfast, including coffee. Better to walk in already awake and functioning, than dragging and hurrying.

9. The night before, relax. Don't cram - if you don't know it the night before, it's already too late. Kick back and watch TV, or do something relaxing.

10. Know your guidelines, or at least, highlight the important parts of the guidelines for each section. Everyone says that for good reason; some questions will likely bring guidelines into play.

Also check out the Student Forum; lots of threads there giving advice.

Good luck!


----------



## mitchellde

I just have one comment to add.  In our area and I know others also we are told to NOT add information to our books.  When I took the exam every single person's books were examined for "excessive" notes and highlighting.  A couple of people had their books taken away, I had an extra set I had brought and gave to one of them, But I have noticed lately a lot of people advisinf to write notes and things in their books.  Is this now allowed/encouraged?  Just a thought.


----------



## sleepycats

I think the notes you put in your book should be equivalent to notes you would use at work. Excessive notes is where you might get in trouble.


----------



## susanr214

*CPC exam*

I am new to the AAPC and was wondering if someone could help me with a few questions. I recently took the CPC exam on the 1st of August and I did not pass. DOes anyone have advice on how to better myself? I did not find time to be a problem, but my weaknesses were in Anesthia, Evalution Management, and Surgery. Any advice on coding these sections? Also, does anyone know when there is another exam located in in Oklahoma? I need to sign up for the retake. Thanks and any advice is appreciated.


----------



## dmaec

you know, I just have to say - all this talk about "write whatever you can in  your books - you can't have notes attached in any way, but you can write whatever you want so write it all done"....well.....

I have to say I disagree with that advice (in a BIG way) and actually, I'm quite curious about the people who DID write stuff in their books - did you really refer to it, was it helpful?

When I took my CPC (years ago) I didn't write anything in any book.  
When I took my CPC-H (this year), I admit I was bit nervous, so after all my studying, all my practice tests,...I thought, "this time" I'm writing things in my books.  Things from the practice tests / studying that I thought might be helpful, that for one reason or another I couldn't retain.  So, I wrote stuff in my book.

I never once, during the whole test refered to "my notes" in my books. ALL my answers to the test were found "IN THE BOOK"... not in my notes.. Not one answer on the test was answered by what I had written in my book. 

ok.. so I passed my CPC test (no notes in the books), I passed my CPC-H test (with notes I NEVER referred to).. I wasted so much time worrying about what I might miss andwriting things in my book.

Think about it, really - the answers are already in the books!  Why would we need to write anything else down? Why do we feel we need to add anything at all.......the answers are already there?

and of course - this is just my opinion - but I wouldn't waste my time (again) adding anything to the books - people get paid big bucks to make sure the info we need is already in them!


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Writing in the books*

I wrote in my books ... and still do.  But they are small notations to help me remember things. For example when I was taking the CPC I wrote  "*3of3*" in red next to every E/M that requires ALL three elements be met. (I no longer need this reminder so haven't written it down in several years.)

I wrote "*add mesh if used*" next to 49560 thru 49566 as they are the only  hernia codes with which we can use +49568.

I wrote the vertebrae of the spine down the spine of my CPT book next to the spinal instrumentation codes C1 down to L5 ... this, so I wouldn't have to go look them up in another part of the book.

But there were many pages with nothing written on them. You do NOT need a full audit form for the CPC exam. You DO need to know how to determine the level of history (but that's already in the guidelines). If you are taking the CEMC exam you are allowed (and in fact NEED) to bring along both 1995 and 1997 audit tools. 

So you CAN write whatever you want ... including your grandmother's special meatball recipe or your Christmas card list. But it's probably best to write only those things that will actually help you. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## SLB1025

*Cpc-h*

Hi Donna,
Can you give me some idea of what the CPC-H exam is like? I'm thinking about taking it and wanted to know if it was similiar to the CPC exam?


----------



## dmaec

just curious Tessa -- were those questions on the test you took? I mean, did you have to refer to your special notes to find your test answers? did you have reminders of info that isn't already in the book that you needed to refer to for the test?
They are good reminders, but my point was/is the answers are already in the book -  the E/M descriptions already tell you you need "3 of 3" and "2 of 3"...etc.. same with the mesh, if you read the info under Repair -"with the exception of the incisional hernia repairs (see 49560 -49566) the use of mesh or other prostheses is not separately reported.

Reminders or any other kind of writing anybody wants to put in their books is fine & dandy by me!  
I'm just simply saying - the answers are already in the books, and I wouldn't waste my time (again), making any special notes - I'd just make sure (again) that I knew my books, my guidelines, where to look and how to find the answers to the questions.  (I'm talking for the actual testing taking) I do have some loose paper notes tucked in my books and a few written in- but those are facility specific  - things done differently, internally, facility from facility. 



FTessaBartels said:


> I wrote in my books ... and still do.  But they are small notations to help me remember things. For example when I was taking the CPC I wrote  "*3of3*" in red next to every E/M that requires ALL three elements be met. (I no longer need this reminder so haven't written it down in several years.)
> 
> I wrote "*add mesh if used*" next to 49560 thru 49566 as they are the only  hernia codes with which we can use +49568.
> 
> I wrote the vertebrae of the spine down the spine of my CPT book next to the spinal instrumentation codes C1 down to L5 ... this, so I wouldn't have to go look them up in another part of the book.
> 
> But there were many pages with nothing written on them. You do NOT need a full audit form for the CPC exam. You DO need to know how to determine the level of history (but that's already in the guidelines). If you are taking the CEMC exam you are allowed (and in fact NEED) to bring along both 1995 and 1997 audit tools.
> 
> So you CAN write whatever you want ... including your grandmother's special meatball recipe or your Christmas card list. But it's probably best to write only those things that will actually help you.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tetyana

dmaec said:


> you know, I just have to say - all this talk about "write whatever you can in  your books - you can't have notes attached in any way, but you can write whatever you want so write it all done"....well.....
> 
> I have to say I disagree with that advice (in a BIG way) and actually, I'm quite curious about the people who DID write stuff in their books - did you really refer to it, was it helpful?
> 
> When I took my CPC (years ago) I didn't write anything in any book.
> When I took my CPC-H (this year), I admit I was bit nervous, so after all my studying, all my practice tests,...I thought, "this time" I'm writing things in my books.  Things from the practice tests / studying that I thought might be helpful, that for one reason or another I couldn't retain.  So, I wrote stuff in my book.
> 
> I never once, during the whole test refered to "my notes" in my books. ALL my answers to the test were found "IN THE BOOK"... not in my notes.. Not one answer on the test was answered by what I had written in my book.
> 
> ok.. so I passed my CPC test (no notes in the books), I passed my CPC-H test (with notes I NEVER referred to).. I wasted so much time worrying about what I might miss andwriting things in my book.
> 
> Think about it, really - the answers are already in the books!  Why would we need to write anything else down? Why do we feel we need to add anything at all.......the answers are already there?
> 
> and of course - this is just my opinion - but I wouldn't waste my time (again) adding anything to the books - people get paid big bucks to make sure the info we need is already in them!



I write a lot in my CPT, but my proctor said - tiny tabs, an information  related to coding.  For me  all ( my  notes, tabs) information is related to codingI am  worry now about getting new cpt for the test.


----------



## mitchellde

FTessaBartels said:


> I wrote in my books ... and still do.  But they are small notations to help me remember things. For example when I was taking the CPC I wrote  "*3of3*" in red next to every E/M that requires ALL three elements be met. (I no longer need this reminder so haven't written it down in several years.)
> 
> I wrote "*add mesh if used*" next to 49560 thru 49566 as they are the only  hernia codes with which we can use +49568.
> 
> I wrote the vertebrae of the spine down the spine of my CPT book next to the spinal instrumentation codes C1 down to L5 ... this, so I wouldn't have to go look them up in another part of the book.
> 
> But there were many pages with nothing written on them. You do NOT need a full audit form for the CPC exam. You DO need to know how to determine the level of history (but that's already in the guidelines). If you are taking the CEMC exam you are allowed (and in fact NEED) to bring along both 1995 and 1997 audit tools.
> 
> So you CAN write whatever you want ... including your grandmother's special meatball recipe or your Christmas card list. But it's probably best to write only those things that will actually help you.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



See that is where the rules have changed then, we were instructed to not write additional information in our books and it was one of the instructions from the AAPC to not have notes in your book.  As I indicated earlier a couple of ladies did indeed have their books removed upon entrance to the exam.  I was just curious since I had noticed a large number of people giving this advice.


----------



## dmaec

nods to Debra - exactly - and I've said this before when I first got online and people were posting "write notes in your books"... I posted that when I took my CPC test, 2 people were turned away because of all the notes written in their books.  They didn't have other books for them to use, so they weren't able to take their test that day.  I know of 2 others as well, testing shortly after that, same scenario ... I was surprised to find out that you can write in them (just can't have loose stuff)... but tis true - "now" you can write in them - but again, just my opinion, there really isn't a need to add anything to your books, it's all in there already!!  you just need to know your books/guidelines...


----------



## Eddie

*Thank you*

I love the way this issue is being discussed. I am learning so much just by writting treads. I am so glad I am finally taking the CPC. I will take all this information and use it to my advantage. Once again thank you.

ep


----------



## KristalynAmanda

I usually go through and look at CPT codes, find the ones that match and the way out there ones. Also remember your E and V codes. Those are a big piece of the puzzle too. I also prayed a lot! But that's me lol.

No matter, good luck on your exam!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

I have always heard its "notes that you would use in your daily job." This makes sense to me.  I once proctored where a lady practically had another book written in her CPT book.  I questioned the other proctor as she was more experienced at proctoring than me at that point, and she accepted the lady's book.  

I am getting ready to take the COSC exam and I am going thru and re-reading guidelines and highlighting some things in the Coding Companion, things I don't see on a regular basis (like where is may say "anterior" or "posterior" or "use for fracture XXXX".  It made me think though, if you highlight or mark something on everything, or have so many notes it takes time to read them, what are you really drawing attention to for yourself? OR, are you hurting yourself in the long run by having even more info to work thru?  Just my thoughts as I study, study, study right now!


----------



## lonewolf

It seems as though someone in this forum is deliberately contradicting my advice on how to prepare for the CPC exam. So I'll just lay it out there and feel free to take or not take my advice. I'm just trying to be helpful and give back to those who now feel like I felt just before taking the exam. Don't get me wrong; I respect the opinions of others here, because I admittedly have a lot to learn about coding, but I don't respect the way I'm being belittled in a few of these posts.

(BTW, I passed my CPC exam on the first try, taken 7/10/09, with 83% correct, and finished with more than an hour to spare. I finished near the top of my class, and it was even suggested to me by my teacher, that I consider teaching MBC classes in the future. So I like to think I know a little something about this, the opinions of others aside.)

I wrote an audit sheet in the back of my CPT, on the advice of my teacher. Yes, I did not need to refer to the whole thing, but not knowing going into the exam, how am I to know how much I would refer to it? There was a question on my exam regarding this.

I wrote 350 medical terminology prefixes and suffixes. Again, it may have been redundant, but it was there if I needed it. And I did need to refer one time to a prefix that I couldn't remember off the top of my head.

I wrote everything I had, note-wise, about insurance. Again, possibly overkill, but since everything is fair game, who's to say there won't be any insurance questions? There was one on my exam.

I wrote some of the Carol Buck chapter summaries in my CPT. Where the CPT can be very black and white, the Buck book fills in those shades of gray very nicely, in plain English. I don't know that I needed it, but why take any chances if I have a brain cramp?

I filled in all the anatomical plates in the front of the CPT, and labeled what each part/organ/etc. does. I had no anatomy background going into MBC, so I figured I could use any advantage I could get. And yes, I did refer to it a couple of times during the exam.

I did a bit of highlighting, but not too much, as highlighting everything can be worse than not highlighting at all.

Now, there seems to be a difference of opinion regarding how much you can or can't write in the manuals. I was never made aware that there were any limitations. I would ask your teacher, or call the AAPC customer service number to get clarification on how much is too much, as far as writing in the manuals goes.

And keep in mind that everyone's exam is different, so you may not have the same kinds of questions I did (I seemed to have an abundance of reports on my test). Also, everything you were taught in class (anatomy, coding, terminology, insurance) is fair game. So if you're weak in one of those areas, put some notes (within any applicable limitations) in your manuals to bolster your knowledge. 

Remember, the answers are there, and you've been taught (hopefully) how to find the right answers. Be confident and if you feel overwhelmed during the exam, put your pencil down for a minute or two and chill out. *You can pass this exam!*

Good luck...


----------



## JS235

Lone Wolf - thanks for your information.  I am currently taking the CPC class online and we have been told to "write in our books" and we have been told what to actually put in there.  Yes most things are in the book, but if you have tabs and notes all in one place it's a lot easier than trying to find the right answer in the book.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Lonewolf,

Applause to you for speaking your mind.  I honestly don't think there was any ill will within any of the previous posts; however, I understand your view.  They way I look at it...everyone processes information differently.  What works for one, may not work for the other.  When I took my CPC exam, many moons ago, I made some notes in the anatomy area.  Since I'm not clinical, I thought it would be beneficial to have some notes about the functions of the organ systems I was less familiar with.  I think some become very apprehensive before an exam and are just looking for words of encouragement and direction.  Don't we all from time to time?


----------



## lonewolf

Thanks for the kind words. Maybe I'm trying too hard to help those yet to take the exam, but what I suppose I'm trying to say in the end is that a lot of people here can give (and are giving) great advice. Clarifying or complementing points of advice is cool....stomping on one's suggestions is not.

Sorry if I offended anyone in my previous post; was earnestly trying to help, but maybe went a little overboard...


----------



## KristalynAmanda

Something else I feel I need to say within this topic, go in with a timid mind set. I went in thinking I had it in the bag cause I bought the study guide and studied my head off. Keep your head level and don't over do the dreaming of what you will do once you pass. I did not pass and have fallen back into a deep state of depression. Once again I wish you the best.


----------



## moorefield

*Exam*

I took a year of coding at GTCC before I took the exam and went in with no real world coding experience and passed with an 88 less than two weeks ago. I wrote alot in my books and it did not matter. I felt like my notes guided me away from the wrong answers. Mrs. Carlson is the teacher at GTCC and she is also a proctor for the exam so she made sure we had great instruction on what was important and how to use our notes to our advantage. I say definately write in your book all you need to. FYI - I had a 4.0 when I finished school. Find what works for you individually and do it. Notes are allowed as long as they are not taped or stapled or glued in. They must be handwritten. I agree to go easy on the highlighter. Do highlight but don't over do it. Also call Mrs. Carlson for advice. She loves to help. She is a tough teacher but if you get it in her class you are prepared for the real thing.


----------



## lisaobeid

Eddie, I just took my exam last weekend on the 15th  the coding well you just have to know it.  the problems really were not that hard and I found were easy to follow.  But you do need to make sure you know your medical terminology.  Some things I did not know but I knew the prefix or suffix and so I chose from that.  I had one practice test that was sent to me and I found some of the same questions from that test on the CPC test.  If you want it I can send it to you my email is lisaobeid@yahoo.com


----------



## bethyoherich

You are permitted to label your books with tabs which enables you to code quickly (if you haven't already done so), i.e., the alphabet, code no. ranges. The tabs must coincide with the info in the book (can't be for extraneous info). Another test trick: you are permitted to sign out to break or use the restroom, so if you're really stuck and need more time to think of an answer, sign out to the restroom, think of the answer, sign back in, then answer the question. This buys additional needed time.


----------



## Tstanko50

susanr214 said:


> I am new to the AAPC and was wondering if someone could help me with a few questions. I recently took the CPC exam on the 1st of August and I did not pass. DOes anyone have advice on how to better myself? I did not find time to be a problem, but my weaknesses were in Anesthia, Evalution Management, and Surgery. Any advice on coding these sections? Also, does anyone know when there is another exam located in in Oklahoma? I need to sign up for the retake. Thanks and any advice is appreciated.



Hi I took on the 15 th (last Sat ) how long did you have to wait to find out your results I called cpc and was told that they would be available to view in a few days but i think i was mis informed from reading some of these posts I am sorry you did not pass I dont think i passed either and i have worked in family practice as a coder for almost three yrs Certificatiion is not a requirement for my job I just want to finish what i started. I found the test very hard and already scheduled a retake so if you need a study budy let me know two heads are better then one id be glad to help any way i can my email is cutetweety38@yahoo.com Take care now


----------



## Eddie

*Cpc exam*

Hello Susan 214. 

I just took my exam on 8/22 and found it to be a fairly hard but I would suggest that you can look at a code that fits the details of the report. What I did was just look up one code and if it fit the question that is the one I went with. I know this was propably not the best way to look it up but that is what worked for me. 

Good luck on the 2nd attempt.     

ep


----------



## Patricia K.

AAPC says it takes "2-4 weeks" to get the results; our proctors told us "7-10 business days."  It was on the 8th business day that I saw the result posted on my account (I passed ), so you might see something by the end of this week.  Good luck!!


----------



## mitchellde

lonewolf said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Maybe I'm trying too hard to help those yet to take the exam, but what I suppose I'm trying to say in the end is that a lot of people here can give (and are giving) great advice. Clarifying or complementing points of advice is cool....stomping on one's suggestions is not.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone in my previous post; was earnestly trying to help, but maybe went a little overboard...


Just to clarify:
I was not "stomping on one's suggestions".  I was requesting clarification regarding the writing of notes in your code books, as I indicated this was expressly forbidden when I took the exam.  I was indicating that it might be wise to check on this as I had not heard it was now allowed.  Do not take offense so quickly as we all use these forums to learn and pass on valuable information.  You skill and expertise is recognized and I never questioned that.  I am sorry if you were offended.


----------



## lisaobeid

*cpc test*

What day did you take your test


----------



## mitchellde

Back in November of 1998


----------



## lonewolf

mitchellde said:


> Just to clarify:
> I was not "stomping on one's suggestions".  I was requesting clarification regarding the writing of notes in your code books, as I indicated this was expressly forbidden when I took the exam.  I was indicating that it might be wise to check on this as I had not heard it was now allowed.  Do not take offense so quickly as we all use these forums to learn and pass on valuable information.  You skill and expertise is recognized and I never questioned that.  I am sorry if you were offended.



Sorry about the "ouburst"...it wasn't just you.


----------



## welcome

*Eliminating questions that dont belong. What is the signs or clues to look.*



lonewolf said:


> 10 things you can do:
> 
> 1. Bring two drinks, and even a small amount of food (if allowed), if you're hungry.
> 
> 2. Take practice exams before the real thing. It'll give you a good idea how to pace yourself over the 5½ hours - more beneficial than doing simulated questions.
> 
> 3. Try to eliminate one or two answers right away. Then find dx or procedure codes in the remaining answers that don't fit the question. That helps a lot, trust me. It's multiple choice, so the correct answer is there! Trust yourself...
> 
> 4. Don't get flustered if you look at the first few questions and lose it. Close your eyes, take a deep breath, and go to some questions in sections you're good at. Build momentum.
> 
> 5. Check the clock after 50 questions - if you're under 110 minutes, you're fine. If you're over 110 minutes, you need to pick up the pace.
> 
> 6. Write as much as possible in your manuals before the exam. If necessary, go to the library for an afternoon (to avoid distractions) and put things in your manuals, like: An audit sheet, insurance information, terminology, fill out your anatomy plates in front of the cpt, summaries from carol buck's book (if applicable), and so on...
> 
> 7. Highlight judiciously. Don't paint your manuals yellow; that will do more harm than good.
> 
> 8. Try to get up early on exam day and have a breakfast, including coffee. Better to walk in already awake and functioning, than dragging and hurrying.
> 
> 9. The night before, relax. Don't cram - if you don't know it the night before, it's already too late. Kick back and watch tv, or do something relaxing.
> 
> 10. Know your guidelines, or at least, highlight the important parts of the guidelines for each section. Everyone says that for good reason; some questions will likely bring guidelines into play.
> 
> Also check out the student forum; lots of threads there giving advice.
> 
> Good luck!



what are the signs and clues to look for when doing the eliminating process of the questions.


----------



## chantelr

*Exam*

I took my CPC exam on the same day as Eddie, and probably at the same place too since I am also in Mesa, AZ. I am still eagerly awaiting my results. I know everyone is saying 8 business days. It's only been 5, but I am still checking like every few hours. I just want to know already. Eddie, have you gotten your results yet?


----------



## medicalsaver

I just took my CPC last Saturday so today (Friday) its been 5 business days for me to and nothing yet. I have also been checking evey few hours too lol... I am from Connecticut. If I have to wait much longer I am going to need a "V" code LOL...  best of luck...


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Patience*

Okay ... I know it's nerve wracking to wait for your results. But, please, give yourselves a break.

Let's say your test is on Saturday. Your proctor has two business days to get the package to FedEx (new process ... all tests are returned via 2-day FedEx).  So it's possible the proctor didn't get the package to the FedEx drop until Tuesday.  Then it'll take two days to be delivered to Salt Lake City ... that's Thursday.  And it will take a few business days to be scored and the results posted ... let's say the following Monday. 

So if we arbitrarly call Test Saturday Day 1 ... the likelihood of seeing results before One-week Monday Day 10 is pretty slim. 

Take a breath. Nothing you do will make the results appear any faster. Promise yourself you won't even look until at LEAST 7 days after you take the exam. 

Good luck!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## chantelr

That is very good advice. My proctor did say she was mailing them out that day, which I hope she did. I still want to know how I did.


----------



## George55

*Test taking strategy*

Hello to all.  I have posted this in another section of the forum but maybe this is best area for discussion.

I see some discussion of using the answers as a test taking strategy in that you have the 4 answers in front of you and go directly to the tab section and verify which is the right answer.  In otherwords you bypass the index.

I know that you could never do this in real life office setting but is this an accepted test taking strategy?  

I am curious as to whether this has proven a good strategy.  It might not work for all questions but maybe if you are in a bind on a particular correct answer?


Thanks for any input!!  Much appreciated.

Am taking the test for the first time next month!!!!


----------



## mbrestin

Awesome wolf, my thoughts exactly only I was afraid they would pull my book! thanks


----------



## jnk1986

Can you tell me what the CPC test was like? It is multiple choice right? How did you go about looking everything up? I have started looking up every multiple choice and picking the best one out of those. I have been correct most of the time. Any suggestions? Should I not do it this way? Im just really scared. I take my test this satruday


----------

